# ROLLED OATS BOTTLE



## tweet47 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a McKenzie's Star Trade Mark, Rolled Oats bottle.  Company name is "Jas.F McKenzie & Co Pty Ltd, Brisbane.

 I was wondering if there is any info as to the age of this bottle and its approx value,  It is an oval bottle approx 14cm high.

 Unfortunately, the photo of this bottle is too big to upload.

 Looking forward to hearing from someone about this bottle.


----------



## LC (Aug 25, 2012)

Trying to resize a picture for tweet 47 , hopefully it will turn out okay . Not a bad looking jar .


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2012)

I have seen 2 sizes. I don't remember what they sold for but it was probably less than 20 bucks. Now days they call rolled oats is called oat meal and rolled oats are feed to horses.

 They steam the oats before they flatten them to sterilize them for human consumption. If they don't pass quality control they become expensive rolled oats for your horse.


----------



## LC (Aug 25, 2012)

Way to go Cap , I was hoping someone could help her with some info on one or both of them . Good to see you in here posting . Hope all is well with you and your family .


----------

